# Angeln in Holland.



## Bony (18. Februar 2006)

Guten Abend zusammen.

Wir haben uns entschieden, in diesem Jahr mal die ausgetretenen Pfade zu verlassen und uns einige neue Gewässer vorzunehmen.
Unsere Wahl viel hier auf Holland und zwar in der Nähe von Venlo, Roermond usw. .
Hier nun meine Frage : Hat jemand einige Gewässertipps in dieser Umgebung.
Gesucht werden Gewässer zum Stippen , feedern aber auch zum Spinnfischen .

Gruß

Bony


----------



## vertikal (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Holland.*

Hi Bony,

nutz doch mal die schöne Suchfunktion - dann hast du ungefähr für eine Woche Lesestoff.:m


----------



## Bony (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Holland.*

Hi Vertikal,

das schöne an einem Forum ist , das es nicht nur eine leblose Datenbank ist, sondern den Menschen die Möglichkeit bietet Fragen zu stellen und Antworten zu erhalten .

Gruß

Bony


----------



## PierreNoel (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Holland.*



			
				Bony schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Vertikal,
> 
> das schöne an einem Forum ist , das es nicht nur eine leblose Datenbank ist, sondern den Menschen die Möglichkeit bietet Fragen zu stellen und Antworten zu erhalten .
> 
> ...



Also Stippen, empfehle ich dir in Holland schlicht die Maas. Ein ideales Stippgewässer, sehr tief, Fahrrinne nah am Ufer. Eingentlich überall zwischen
Roermond un Venlo. Die Maasplassen, empfehle ich Dir nicht die sind für die Kopfrute eigentlich zu flach.

ein echter Tip ist auch der König Albert Kanal in Belgien, viele Spundwände, wenig wechselnde Wasserstände durchnittlich 3 - 4 Meter tief. Holland hat auch ne Vorteil dass das Wasser dort meist 3-5 Grad wärmer ist als im Rheinland.

Idealer Köder, Maden, Weizen Hanf.

Grüsse Pierre


----------



## vertikal (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Holland.*



			
				Bony schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Vertikal,
> das schöne an einem Forum ist , das es nicht nur eine leblose Datenbank ist, sondern den Menschen die Möglichkeit bietet Fragen zu stellen und Antworten zu erhalten .Gruß Bony



Hi Bony,

da hast du sicherlich völlig recht!
Sollte auch nur ein Tipp sein, damit du dir schon mal eine Übersicht zum Thema anlesen kannst.#h


----------



## Bony (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Holland.*

Guten morgen zusammen.

@pierrenoel: Vielen Dank für die promte Anwort . An die Maas hatten wir auch gedacht. Kennst Du dort villeicht eine schöne Stelle. ( Du weißt, nicht weit laufen und Fisch tonnenweise:q )

Gruß

Bony

@ Vertikal : Alles klar . #h


----------



## necopa09 (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Holland.*

Hallo!! Ich war letztes Jahr mehrmals im Hafen von Gennep (Weg kann ich dir bei Bedarf auch genau erklären) Hierbei handelt es sich um einen Seitenarm mit Hafen an der Maas. Die Hafeneinfahrt wird sehr rege von heimischen Feederanglern besucht und es wird gut gefangen. Die Stelle ist auch eine sehr gute Stelle für Sommerzander. Die sind dann (nach meiner Erfahrung dort allerdings erst nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit...) in ca. 5-10 Meter vom Ufer entfernt in einer Tiefe von ca. 5 Metern sehr gut und zahlreich zu fangen. 

Du hast eine Parkmöglichkeit nur wenige Meter von den guten Fangplätzen entfernt und das Nachtangeln ist im Sommer erlaubt.


----------



## Lachsy (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Holland.*

Ich lasse mal euere Thema verschieben. Die niederlande liegt nicht im postleizahl bereich 3+4 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Jirko (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Holland.*

huhu bony #h

hab dein anliegen mal in´s passendere forum geschubst und drück dir die däumlein für weiteren input #h


----------



## Bony (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Holland.*

Guten Abend zusammen .

Vielen Dank für die Tipps.
Der Beitrag war mit Absicht in diesem Bereich eröffnet, weil ich mir von Leuten aus der Umgebung detailliertere Platzbeschreibungen erhofft habe.
( Ist ja auch so gekommen )

Gruß

Bony


----------



## Jui (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Holland.*

Hallo bony,
habe erst heute deine Anfrage gelesen. Ich hoffe aber, du kannst mit meiner Antwort noch etwas anfangen. So: Zwischen Venlo u. Roermond liegt das Örtchen Beesel. Am dortigen Maasufer befindet sich eine Museums-Windmühle ( Kerkweg ). Kurz hinter der Mühle, ca. 200 mtr., ist ein Seitenarm der Maas, vielleicht kann man das auch schon als kleinen See bezeichnen #c . 
Dort habe ich des öfteren Stipper getroffen. Sie berichteten von guten Brassenfängen und einigen Plötzen. Selber habe ich dort auch schon einige gute Barsche gezogen. Wenn du bis zum Maasufer vorgehst (Strömungskante!) wird sicher auch der ein oder andere Zander stehen.Doch selbst hatte ich noch keinen....:c . Auf der anderen Seite der Maas liegt Kessel. Vielleicht kennst du dich dort ja aus? Ein Routenplaner hilft dir sicherlich. Durch den Ort am Campingplatz vorbei, näherst du dich einem Yachthafen. Ca. 100 mtr. vorher geht nach rechts ein kleiner Weg zum alten Yachthafen.Laut Aussage der holländischen Politi ist dort Vereinsgewässer. Gab aber keine Probleme mit den Beamten. 
Viel Spaß und ein dickes "*PETRI*"
Jui


----------



## Diebels (11. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Holland.*

Hallo Bony,

an den Maasseen rund um Roermond kannst du gut mit dem Auto ranfahren.
Es gibt dort viele schöne Angelplätze.
Ich selbst war bis vor fünf Jahren dort unterwegs.Danach  habe ich einen schönen Campingplatz direkt am Ufer der Maas gefunden.Ich freue mich schon auf den 1.April,dann wird wieder der Wohnwagen aufgebaut und jedes Wochenende geangelt.Dann liegen die Ruten von Freitagnachmittag bis Sonntag im Wasser.Das ist für mich wie im Paradies!

Diebels


----------



## silurius (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Holland.*

Hi Bony ich habe sehr lange in Roermond geangelt ,bis ich den etschluss gefasst habe den deutschen schein zu machen. Du fährst  an dem Outlet Center vorbei immer gradeaus über die Brücke und dann an der nächsten Ampel rechts ,die strasse bis zum ende dann links .Da fährst du um ein Strand Bad rum da kommen ein paar Camping Plätze.Auf der anderen seite musst du noch mal rechts richtung Juliana older huske oder so weiss nicht ob ich das richtig geschrieben  habe.wenn du rechts gefahren bist macht die strasse nen links bogen dann fährst du unter ner Brücke durch und dann bist du .da .An fast allen stellen kanst du mit dem Auto bis ans Wasser fahren .Gruss und Petri Heil Harry


----------



## Lachsy (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Holland.*

@silurius , fast richtig du meinst Marina Oolderhuuske 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Jui (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Holland.*

@necopa09
Hallösche ersteinmal,
wäre es Dir möglich, mir die genaue Anfahrt nach Gennep, zu dem von Dir beschriebenen Platz, mitzuteilen? Gilt dort noch der Limburgschein?
Grüße und Petri
Jui


----------

